# Ashtabula turkeys



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I see Ashtabula co has a good showing so far this season, I never made it out monday, went out tues morning had two gobblers in front of me two different times and could not bring them in, went out this morning and right away after fly down had one at about 50 yards and them another one at about 80 they would not come in, gave up on them and headed to the house on my way in, I got one to come in within 30 yards and took him, 18 lbs with a 9 inch beard, I see birds all over this co and it looks like its going to be a banner year for them this spring. good luck to all you fellow hunters out there, oh and you to Ryan! looks like dad out did you this spring.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2007)

bula, i got one in the pymatuning area monday morning. lots of gobblin goin on.


----------

